# Chausson electric table



## greygit

Hello each
Has anyone had any problems with the adjustable electric table on their Chausson as ours seems to have stopped working, I suspect the key switch........van has done 500miles.
Gary :evil:


----------



## cabby

have you checked all fuses,properly now. 8O 8O 

cabby


----------



## greygit

Yep.
I'm convinced it's the switch but I don't fancy driving 70 miles to the dealer to be told yes it's the switch but we haven't got one in stock so I then have to do the trip yet again....... I suppose I could phone um to check before driving down there. 
Oh the joys of a brand new van!!
Gary


----------



## cabby

that would be a good idea. :wink: :wink: 

cabby


----------



## thevines

Hi, our brand new 2012 Welcome 78 is temperature sensitive. When the MH is cold the table goes down 1/2 inch and back up again. Once its warmed through it works properly. Its on the warranty snagging list for the end of the month dealer visit!!!


----------



## G4EKF

Hi

I had problems with my electrical system on the 78eb and it was the battery that was at fault. Chausson was delivered a bad batch of batteries last year.

I was getting all sorts of problems until I changed the battery, I now have two Numax 100 amp batteries.

When you are at the dealer have a heavy discharge test carried out on the battery.

I have just returned from a trip to the factory in France and had some warranty jobs carried out. The French were great and supplied me with a motorhome while the MH was getting sorted out without any problems.

If you send me your email address I will send the information about what was repaired.

regards

Stephen G4EKF


----------



## greygit

G4EKF said:


> Hi
> 
> I had problems with my electrical system on the 78eb and it was the battery that was at fault. Chausson was delivered a bad batch of batteries last year.
> 
> I was getting all sorts of problems until I changed the battery, I now have two Numax 100 amp batteries.
> 
> When you are at the dealer have a heavy discharge test carried out on the battery.
> 
> I have just returned from a trip to the factory in France and had some warranty jobs carried out. The French were great and supplied me with a motorhome while the MH was getting sorted out without any problems.
> 
> If you send me your email address I will send the information about what was repaired.
> 
> regards
> 
> Stephen G4EKF


Actually I found the problem with the table it was the switch at fault a wire has come out of the back of it but there is no way of getting to it without removing the seatbelt anchorage points and maybe the fresh water tank, so it's an 160 mile round trip to Highbride next Tuesday. I would rather have done it myself but don't want to compromise the warranty plus I'm pretty certain the leisure battery is sulfated so, hopefully, can get that sorted at the same time.
Actually I must say it's beyond me why they fit an electric table adjustment when a manual one would have been kinder to the batteries but saying that at least the bed is a manual one.

Stephen I would be interested have sent you my email address.
Gary


----------



## bobdi

*Electric Table*

Hi there, I have also got problems with the table. After sending it down so that the electric bed can be lowered, it takes on a life of its own and goes back up without touching the key and promptly burns out the fuse. This also stops the bed working.I live in France so I rang Chausson ,they sent me to a Dealer who checked the switch as it was loose in the wall ,They said the wires had come loose. Everything seemed ok ,but it still has the problem.Chausson claimed that the table and bed were not on the same circuit.!!!!! I am now demanding a new switch and table motor to be replaced. About to go to Brittany and am carrying a large box of fuses with us.
I
I have a 2012 suite garage .
Bobdi (Forest of Dean born)


----------



## greygit

*Re: Electric Table*



bobdi said:


> Hi there, I have also got problems with the table. After sending it down so that the electric bed can be lowered, it takes on a life of its own and goes back up without touching the key and promptly burns out the fuse. This also stops the bed working.I live in France so I rang Chausson ,they sent me to a Dealer who checked the switch as it was loose in the wall ,They said the wires had come loose. Everything seemed ok ,but it still has the problem.Chausson claimed that the table and bed were not on the same circuit.!!!!! I am now demanding a new switch and table motor to be replaced. About to go to Brittany and am carrying a large box of fuses with us.
> I
> I have a 2012 suite garage .
> Bobdi (Forest of Dean born)


Hi Bobdi
Our tables ok now and, thank goodness, our bed in the welcome 64 is mechanically operated.
What makes designers use electrically operated devices when Motorhomes are mainly dependant on batteries?
Gary :?
PS Good luck with the fuses.


----------



## geraldandannie

We don't have a problem with ours. I wound it down once, then up again, removed the key, and it's stayed there ever since :wink: 

I agree with you, Gary - there's too much that's electrically operated in the vans now. I dread to think what would happen if one of those electric drop-down bed things stopped working.

Gerald


----------



## Pard

Interesting posts. 

When I first saw the Chausson drop-down beds at the NEC show, they struck me as very clever, and the sort of arrangement which might tempt me away from an A-class if I wanted to downsize a bit. However, it also made me think immediately that the electrical bit might be a weak point - the more complex, the more there is to go wrong! 

I think I'd prefer the hand-crank on, for instance, the La Strada Avanti H, but even there the bed's suspended on belts, which look like seatbelts - won't they stretch/wear in time? 

These are ingenious and fresh ideas, and they offer the chance that every new van doesn't have to be 40-feet long to accommodate all we want for a holiday. Heaven knows we need innovation in most British vans, but it mainly seems to come from Europe, and Chausson seems to be the most inventive just now.


----------

